
Go Fucking Do It - spking
https://gofuckingdoit.com/
======
welly
Who does the money go to? Your friend? What does your friend do to deserve
money for you not accomplishing a particular goal?

I've just had another read and "If you don’t make the deadline,
Gofuckingdoit.com collects the money, but the site is considering building a
charity payout"

What the fuck? Gofuckingdoit collects the money and is "considering" building
a charity payout?

------
stormcrowsx
It took me a while to realize this site wasn't one of the one's generated at
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=286425804879](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=286425804879)

------
alanpca
Is there an upside? You pay if you don't accomplish your goal, but what if you
do?

~~~
solveforall
You have accomplished your goal, avoided humiliation, and have saved money.

